# Pray for my dad



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

We just found out this past week that my 77 year old dad has cancer and will be coming over from Lake Charles to MD Anderson next week to meet with doctors. He has been in good health and now he has liver and lung cancer,so if you all would say a prayer for him.

Thanks to all


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

You both will be in our prayers.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

Heavenly Father,

I come to your throne of grace on behalf of Geauxsafety's father who's been diagnosed with cancer. Please pour out your spirit on him, touch him, and heal him from this dreaded disease.

Speak your words of mercy to him and let him turn his spiritual eyes to Jesus, the author and finisher of our faith. Let him know of the forgiveness available to him through the blood of Jesus, so that he will be prepared to face death or life, whichever is in your holy plan for him.

Be with his family, and give them strength and encouragement to minister to his needs. Be with him as he travels to the Houston Medical Center. Bless the doctors for their labors on his behalf.

Father, I praise you that according to your word: "... all things work together for good to those who love God, to those who are the called according to His purpose." (Romans 8:28)

Your word also says that perfect love casts out fear. Let all fear and worry flee from his mind, and let his thoughts dwell on your love, your presence with him, and your mercy.

In the name of Jesus my Savior I pray. Amen.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Prayers sent on behalf of you and your father.


----------



## jpcstock2 (Dec 29, 2005)

Prayer sent for your dad and you.


----------



## LA Cox (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers sent. Just had a friend that had surgery on Colon cancer at MD Anderson. Awesome doctors...He starts Chemo this week. Good luck to your dad and your family.

Late,
Cox


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I wish the best for your Dad. MD Anderson is the place to be if he has cancer. They work miracles


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

Prayers said for the family.


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Prayers Sent


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Dear Father;

Save this man from this terrible ailmen that strikes so many here on earth called cancer. What a terrible disease. Please clear him of it. amem.


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

I will keep your father in my prayers.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Dear Lord, place your healing hand on this man and give comfort and strength to him and to his family.


----------



## geauxsafety (Feb 22, 2005)

My dad will start chemo today keep him on your prayer list. Thanks.


----------



## fender bender (Mar 31, 2006)

Prayer sent for your dad and your family.


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

gotcha covered


----------



## txredneck68 (Aug 15, 2006)

thoughts and prayers sent


----------



## gonzo (Aug 9, 2005)

*try again*

gotcha covered...steve


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers Sent For You And Your Dad


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Dec 2, 2006)

Prayers Sent for your Dad and your Family.


----------



## TripleGrip (Oct 18, 2007)

hope your DAD is doing good as I am going through cancer treatment and your DAD and I will be survivors.


----------

